# Uber officially launches its grocery delivery service



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*Uber goes all in with grocery delivery*

This could put the ride-hailing company in direct competition with Instacart.










As many businesses have suffered a financial blow during the novel coronavirus pandemic, grocery delivery apps have seen a surge in use. Taking advantage of the moment, Uber announced Tuesday it's adding grocery delivery to its app in several cities across the Americas.

The ride-hailing company is rolling out this new service in collaboration with the Chile-based grocery delivery startup Cornershop, which Uber bought a majority investment in last October. The acquisition has been approved by the Chilean authorities but is still pending regulatory approval in Mexico.

"Our vision is of being a one-stop-shop for all of our customers on food occasions," Raj Beri, Uber's global head of grocery, said in a press call. "We want to make sure we're able to get groceries to customers as conveniently and quickly as possible."

With shelter-in-place orders during the coronavirus pandemic, many people have increasingly relied on restaurant and grocery delivery apps to get their food. Startups like Instacart, DoorDash and Grubhub have seen their businesses skyrocket over the past few months.

While its rides business has plummeted, Uber said its restaurant delivery service Uber Eats has seen orders go up more than 100% since the same period last year. And in the more than 30 countries where Uber has been experimenting with grocery delivery, it said it's seen a 176% increase in grocery orders since February. Cornershop said it's now doing more than 1 million orders a month.

Still, on-demand food delivery is a competitive space. Caviar, Grubhub, Seamless and DoorDash do restaurant deliveries. And Instacart and Amazon Fresh offer grocery deliveries. On Monday, Uber announced it was acquiring the app Postmates, which touts itself as the "whatever-you-can-think-of" delivery app.

Uber's grocery delivery service is available as of Tuesday in 19 cities in Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Peru and Canada. *It'll launch later this month in the US in Miami and Dallas*. Uber said it plans to eventually make the service available worldwide.

When users in these cities open the Uber app, they'll see the icon for grocery delivery. Once they click on that, they can pick from various supermarkets. From there, they can select whatever items they'd like to add to their virtual grocery cart. They'll also have the option to select a time slot for their groceries to be delivered.

https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-goes-all-in-with-grocery-delivery/
https://www.uber.com/newsroom/introducing-grocery-delivery/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

never really understood how the 'buyers' are paid while shopping in the store. By feet traveled? -o:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> never really understood how the 'buyers' are paid while shopping in the store. By feet traveled? -o:


I would have assumed by the time spent but that doesn't make any sense because every buyer I've see in the stores are always in a hurry.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

This would be just like food delivery. Service fee, delivery fee, tipping etc etc etc. For groceries it's a hard sell for me.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

if it was already packed and i just had to pick it up then sure why not, as long as no 24 packs of water are involved that they list as "one item".


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> never really understood how the 'buyers' are paid while shopping in the store. By feet traveled? -o:


It depends on the platform. The two that I have worked with are Shipt and Instacart. In both cases, you are allowed to accept or reject individual orders and they tell you how much the order will pay when they offer it to you. They are not transparent about how they come up with the payment amount, but this is what I have determined from looking at available orders.

Instacart: Payment is based on the number of items in the order (which somewhat correlates to time) and the driving distance from the store to the customer(s). The driving distance from your location to the store does not factor into the payment amount. Minimum payment for an order is $7.

Shipt: Payment is based on the number of items in the order (which somewhat correlates to time) and the total sales value of the order. Total sales value seems to be a much heavier factor than number of items. As a general rule of thumb, the more expensive the items in the order the more you will be paid. Driving distance does not factor into the payment amount in any way. The payment amount is the same regardless of whether you have to go across the street to deliver the order or if you have to drive 25 miles to deliver it. Minimum payment for an order is about $4.



Lissetti said:


> I would have assumed by the time spent but that doesn't make any sense because every buyer I've see in the stores are always in a hurry.


The payment amount is set in stone (kind of) when you accept the order, so there is no advantage to taking your time. Estimated time to complete an order plays a role in determining the payment amount, but the pay is not adjusted if it takes longer than estimated. I say "kind of" because Instacart allows the customer to change the tip amount after the order is delivered, so only the direct pay from Instacart is set in stone. You still don't get paid more if the order takes more time than estimated, though. If anything, taking too long might prompt the customer to reduce or eliminate the tip after delivery because the delivery was late. Customers pretty much never increase the tip after delivery.


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

competition to lose the most money?

ive never in life been involved with such disgusting "companies" they might as well be j epstein inc. scum of the earth no one can compete with billionaires selling $5 bills for $2 & paying labor illegal wages from the 70s NONE

they will never profit till they charge actual costs & as soon as they do that poof cuz poor people cant afford chauffeurs & personal servants/ butlers to do their friggen shopping

bizzaro world how these companies can legally operate & how their all not locked up in prison

no it isnt the fbi & labor department are obviously being bribed & are complicit in the worlds largest organized human trafficking ring


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Since Instacart won't activate me, I look forward to this addition Uber's lineup of services I could potentially do.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Uber goes all in with grocery delivery


Lordy!! Another way to lose money. Dara is like a blind man in a brothel, full of excitement but unsure where and who, he's going to end up.

Über are falling over themselves trying to find new ways to lose money and buying into other loss making companies in attempts to lose even more money.

And the funny thing is, they have a very good track record of being successful on both counts. It is really fascinating watching this company implode.

.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Lordy!! Another way to lose money. Dara is like a blind man in a brothel, full of excitement but unsure where and who, he's going to end up.
> 
> Über are falling over themselves trying to find new ways to lose money and buying into other loss making companies in attempts to lose even more money.
> 
> ...


Stumbling around blind and panicked:

*Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi says ride-hailing will make up only 50% of the company's business moving forward as food delivery growth surges*










Uber's efforts to diversify outside of ride-hailing will continue for the foreseeable future, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi told NDTV in an interview Thursday evening.

"I think it's going to be 50-50," Khosrowshahi said, in response to a question about how he expects Uber's business will be split moving forward between ride-hailing and other divisions like food delivery, which has exploded during the coronavirus pandemic.

"Our delivery business is growing at rates that, frankly, I didn't think was possible, and we have doubled up on that.," he said. "So we're augmenting the organic growth with acquisition as well and I think we're cementing a real leadership position in what's going to be a very, very big market going forward."

Uber announced Monday that it plans to buy Postmates for $2.65 billion in an all-stock deal that could significantly boost its share of the US delivery market. Weeks earlier, its acquisition talks with Grubhub fell through amid rumors of antitrust concerns and disagreements between Uber and Grubhub leadership.

Uber's expansion into food delivery comes as the company is looking to offset substantial losses during the pandemic, which caused rides to plummet as much as 94% in March. While Uber said rides have rebounded slightly, it still reported $2.9 billion in losses for the first three months of this year and laid off more than 14% of its workforce in May in an attempt to cut costs.

Food delivery has also been massively unprofitable - both for delivery providers and restaurants. While the company said it saw a 52% jump in Uber Eats orders last quarter, it still lost $313 million on the business.

https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-ceo-rideshare-business-50-percent-post-covid-19-pandemic-2020-7


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Mr. magic hand-gesture guy (D.K.) Proof that intelligence and success have nothing to do with each other. 
=Dude was in charge of company that bled $1 Billion cash every month last year & still has his leadership role?....


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> "Food delivery has also been massively unprofitable - both for delivery providers and restaurants. While the company said it saw a 52% jump in Uber Eats orders last quarter, it still lost $313 million on the business."


They simply have no idea.

.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> "Our delivery business is growing at rates that, frankly, I didn't think was possible..."


I find it amusing that people at Uber can't remember their own talking points. You don't have a delivery business. Remember, Dara? If you had a delivery business, then delivery drivers would be performing a function that is core to your business and would thus be employees. You have a business of selling customer lead information to independent delivery drivers.........or passenger driver, or grocery shoppers, etc., etc., etc.

It's funny that it is so glaringly obvious that they have a delivery business that even Dara can't remember that they don't.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> *Uber goes all in with grocery delivery*
> 
> This could put the ride-hailing company in direct competition with Instacart.
> 
> ...


With how picky these paxholes are about the rides i cant even envision 
how much of a pain in the ass
they would be if you got em
hunts instead of heinz.....


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> With how picky these paxholes are about the rides i cant even envision
> how much of a pain in the ass
> they would be if you got em
> hunts instead of heinz.....


Well we already know how they drop tips over on DD because the buyer couldn't get items they demanded such as bleach, sanitizer wipes and a case of toilet paper.

As it is, I was in Fred Meyer yesterday and could not even get down the condiment aisle and the rice/beans/ethnic food aisle. The reason? Both aisles were choked with at least 3 buyers each and their cart caravans. They don't move for customers. They are on a mission.

I did manage to finally bogart my way into the ethnic aisle though.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

When you can't figure out what to do, panic.


----------



## Jerky Jeff (Jul 11, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> As it is, I was in Fred Meyer yesterday and could not even get down the condiment aisle and the rice/beans/ethnic food aisle.


My world &#128721; Stops without Ketchup.
I can Not enjoy a chicken salad or tuna sandwich &#129386; Without Mustard.
Horseradish sauce is a must on my recently discovered
Fat Rabbit &#128048; meals









https://www.followthefatrabbit.com/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jerky Jeff said:


> My world &#128721; Stops without Ketchup


I eventually came back to it when it cleared out some but still couldn't get what I wanted. All I wanted was liquid smoke, but that condiment tends to be a very elusive one.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SHalester said:


> never really understood how the 'buyers' are paid while shopping in the store. By feet traveled? -o:


I tried instacart once. I'm very bad at shopping. Instead of one sweep through the store, I walked from one end to the other multiple times looking for items. If they'd paid by feet travelled, it would have been longhaul of the century .&#128722;&#128694;‍♂.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I tried instacart once. I'm very bad at shopping. Instead of one sweep through the store, I walked from one end to the other multiple times looking for items. If they'd paid by feet travelled, it would have been longhaul of the century .&#128722;&#128694;‍♂.


Guys always panic at the grocery store. Don't see whats in front of them &#128514;. So frustrating.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Guys always panic at the grocery store. Don't see whats in front of them &#128514;. So frustrating.


You think groceries make us panic? One of my very first Shipt orders was for half a dozen bras. I don't remember how long I wandered around in the lingerie section trying to find the specific bras that were on my list. Finally, I gave up and got help from a store employee. I told her I was completely out of my element and had no clue what I was looking for. It ended with both of us sitting on the floor at one of the bra racks going through bras trying to find the ones that matched the descriptions in my app. Actually, that's not where it ended. It ended with me knocking on the woman's door to deliver the order and her being noticeably not impressed that her bras were being delivered by a man. Pretty sure that's where my 1-star came from. My very first rating on that platform was a 1-star, and that was one of the first orders that I delivered.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> *Uber goes all in with grocery delivery*
> 
> This could put the ride-hailing company in direct competition with Instacart.
> 
> ...


1.) UBER PAPER BOY
2.) UBER CAR WASH
3.) UBER BARBER
4.) UBER LAWN BOY
5.) UBER DR.

THE MAFIA USED TO TAKE A CUT OFF EVERYONES BUSINESS.

UBER MAKES IT LEGAL !


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't see how this is going to work with places like Walmart offering free delivery in two hours on shopping and groceries. 

This is just another part of Uber's Ponzi scheme to make it look like they are getting revenue when they are going deeper into debt.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Guys always panic at the grocery store. Don't see whats in front of them &#128514;. So frustrating.


I can't even find things at home. "It's on the second shelf in the fridge". I'm staring at the second shelf and still can't see it. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Safeway delivers my food for $2.99 in a refrigerator truck and I can use my club card and they send me coupons and discounts. I just get the weekly add get all the deals and do a early morning delivery for the best innovatory.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's called UberGross.


----------



## gocovidgocovidgo (Jul 15, 2020)

I really dont understand how hunting & gathering for 20 minutes every 2 weeks at an air conditioned big box, i mean grocery shopping has become such a burden to humans?

seriously do yall like buy different stuff everytime? Because my shopping list is pretty much the same & once every couple of months at the warehouse club & once every 2 weeks at the nearest grocers and i literally spend less than 24 hours every YEAR on the calories I need to live & sustain myself.

Just dont get it at all & Ive had a few down years in my adulthood where I had to walk 30 minutes, load the backpack up & walk back with bags in my hand, or just threw my neighbor $10 or filled the gas tank up for em for a run?

Hundreds of billions if not trillions wasted on this nonsense is gonna go down in the history books.

Imagine having to actually fish, hunt, farm..
Internet goes down for a day peoples heads would explode lol every try to get change from a cashier with a register down? it looks like their heads about to explode with the difficult calculations their brains trying to perform


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I find it amusing that people at Uber can't remember their own talking points. You don't have a delivery business. Remember, Dara? If you had a delivery business, then delivery drivers would be performing a function that is core to your business and would thus be employees. You have a business of selling customer lead information to independent delivery drivers.........or passenger driver, or grocery shoppers, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> It's funny that it is so glaringly obvious that they have a delivery business that even Dara can't remember that they don't.


A "lead" is a potential customer. Pax are not potential customers, they're recruited, signed, sold, and sealed. Uber fetches the drivers to do the "delivered" part in much the same way that an airline pilot or Greyhound bus driver does, except the Uber drivers use their own "planes" and "buses".


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They should launch a fleet of Submarines and call it ScUber.


----------



## weibo (May 26, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> They should launch a fleet of Submarines and call it ScUber.


Nice &#128526;&#128077;


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Not even instacart knows what its doing being in the business for a while, do they know how complex it is to manage this shit? they will not be able to automate anything, all money will go down the drain in CSR that can do the job right for the pennies they pay him/her.

Talking to rohit about why you can't add items to the bugged order should be gold in yt.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I myself am looking forward to uber getting into this.

Already shipt and instacart have reduced the number of $4.80 grocery runs i get in the cab by a wide margin... getting rid of those damned waste of time/money trips is no loss to me. Makes daytime cab driving a lot better.


----------

